# starting to hate customers!



## fords-n-mowers (May 6, 2005)

this weeks episode. a guy brings in a craftsman saying it wont run he says it ran great last year but refused to start this year. i had errands to run but a young guy who is learning the trade was helping out so i told him to pull the carb and of coarse it was sludged up. so he cleans it and puts it back on and mower still will not run. he next pulls the head to check for a stuck valve and theyre both free. so he calls my cell telling me to grab a head gasket and questions the fact that it wont run. so still on the phone i say pull the starter cup. he does this and finds a sheared key! why do customers lie like this?? trying to act not stupid will always give a bigger bill! do all of the other customers do this to you guys?


----------



## mikemerritt (Dec 6, 2004)

YESSSS!!!....and it gets much worse after you have made a repair for one of these lieing idiots. 

Check this out......Snapper Comet RER was in due to broken belt. While he had it in we did full service. Brings it back a day or so later with a shredded belt swearing he only "made a pass or two in his yard and it ate that new belt".......fine. What he didn't know was the fact that I had been to his NEXT door neighbors home to pick up her mower the day before he brought it back. He had cut a few passes.....of waist deep Johnson grass. Actually, "a pass or two" was part of the lie, he had made it through the whole yard and cut the neighbors I picked as well. His yard looked like it had just had a hay cutting done on it. The Snapper was sitting out in the back where it had quit cutting and you could hardly see it for the grass around it. He's wanting us to fix it right this time and use a "good" belt this time. In an attempt to get this poor mower to go through this jungle he had wrapped the deck chains around their brackets to raise the deck which put the belt dragging on a bracket under the seat. He swears he didn't do that and it left my shop that way. I told him that was a complete impossibility and he would no less than pay me for my belt. Once caught in his lie he backed up and said maybe the kids did it. Why such a huge lie for 13.00 belt? An old Dire Straights song comes to mind....."Something for Nothing".


Mike


----------



## fords-n-mowers (May 6, 2005)

i hear ya mike! then theres also the famous " it ran great for a few minutes after you dropped it off then died again" of coarse you look in the tank to find a 50\50 gas\water mix! and when i ask if they dumped the old gas like i told them to do the 1st time its always "yea of coarse" then they get mad at a 2nd charge for cleaning the system again!! i do have one customer an older italian woman who constantly leaves the mower and the can outside (un covered) and she calls me several times during the season for the water problem. but the difference is she always pays no problem and always sends me home with a heaping plate of some home made italian dish. in fact sometimes when my wife and i are fighting i go to the garage and pray for rain lol! bernie.


----------

